
The gopher:// manifesto (2002) - basename
https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20160911053736/http://www.scn.org/~bkarger/gopher-manifesto
======
timonoko
Gopher sucks. You cannot have text and pictures mixed. This was originally in
Gopher in 1992, but it was so much better in http
[http://timonoko.github.io/alaska/index.htm](http://timonoko.github.io/alaska/index.htm)
. (Original html formatting preserved for historical accuracy and nostalgia).

Contains fancy _HYPERLINK_ to Usenet-message. Also there are some difficulties
with uppercase Ö and Ä - characters.

